# Baseboard Installation



## monlover (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi,
I need help to estimate the labor to install base board on 3 floors apartment building and how long it take per floor if getting two teams to finish the work.
Material used MDF 1/2"
I’m new starter at sub contractor business and I can not afford to lose this project.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

monlover, One post will do the trick on this board.
You don't say where you are and labor rates vary widely across the nation.
I don't install MDF and have no idea what it costs. Based on the info provided my best guess would be somewhere between $1.75 and $3.00/ft.
Give us some more info and I'm sure that someone can narrow that figure down for you.


----------



## monlover (Apr 22, 2004)

*Baseboard labor estimating*

1st of all, Thank you for the quick response,
I my location is Vintura, California.
Your help is rally appreaciated.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

Monlover,
You need to figure out your price per linear foot first, then you can create a price based upon the total linear feet in the project. There's no way for us to figure out how much peer floor.

"I’m new starter at sub contractor business and I can not afford to lose this project."

Careful - oftentimes if you can't afford to lose a bid, you'll lose when you win the bid. Don't under-bid.

Tim


----------

